# Webseitengestaltung



## sozialesAbseits (8. Dezember 2004)

Guten Abend zusammen.

Ich hoffe, mein Anligen passt in dieses Thema rein...

Momentan bin ich dabei, meine Webseite neu zu gestalten. Nun wollte ich wissen, ob es vom stilistischen her okay ist, wenn man den Hintergrund der Seite weiß lässt. Denn ich meine irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben, dass man dies vermeiden sollte und stattdessen lieber einen hellen Grauton nehmen sollte.
Wie denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## Yael_17 (8. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

 ich nehme immer einen weißen Hintergrund aus folgendem Grund. Wenn du einen Grauen Hintergrund oder so hast und du willst ein Bild auf die Seite setzten, dass musst du den Hintergrund immer Transparent machen oder eben in der Farbe von dem Hintergrund und das finde ich echt nervig. Deshalb nehme ich auch immer weiß 

 Gruß Yael


----------



## hpvw (8. Dezember 2004)

Abgesehen davon, dass es mit weiß i.d.R. am einfachsten ist mit Bildern zu arbeiten, ist es fast egal, ob man ein sehr helles grau oder weiß nimmt. Ich denke, das ist reine Geschmackssache.
Erst wenn man einen dunklen Hintergrund und sehr helle Schrift nimmt, kommen die Probleme.
Ich persönlich finde es sehr unangenehm, Seiten mit schwarzem Hintergrund zu lesen, vor allem, wenn dann noch hellgrüne Schrift verwendet wird   
Ein weiterer Nachteil von dunklem Hintergrund ist, dass die meisten Browser per Voreinstellung keine Hintergrundfarben mitdrucken. Die helle Schrift ist auf weiß im Druck dann natürlich schwer zu lesen oder man hat einen irren tintenverbrauch.
Ein eleganter Ausweg wäre natürlich, für den Druck mit CSS eigene Farben zu definieren, was ich bereits bei grauem Seitenhintergrund für ratsam halte.

Du solltest das IMHO gestalten, wie es Dir besser gefällt.


----------



## doka (10. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

ich persönlich beforzuge lieber etwas dunklere Farben oder ein leichtes Grau,
wenn ich eine Website mit weissen Hintergrund öffne, empfinde ich diese meisst sehr grell. Ist aber Geschmackssache.

Gruß,

doka


----------



## ShadowMan (10. Dezember 2004)

Hi!

Du solltest auch immer darauf achten um was es sich auf der Seite handeln soll. Eine Seite für eine Metallband mit weißem Hintergrund...ich weiss ja nicht *g*
Grundsätzlich finde ich schwarz extrem ausladend. Aber nimm doch mal als Beispiel diese Seite hier: Sie wirkt dank der hellen "Farben" sehr freundlich. Es gibt nichts Schlimmeres als Seiten, auf denen man sich absolut nicht wohl fühlt.
Wichtig bei weißem Hintergrund finde ich aber auch, dass ein bis 2 kräftigere Farben bestimmte Dinge unterstreichen. (siehe hier: geld/blau)

Ohne die beiden Farben wäre die Seite nämlich auch sehr trist und dann hätte man auch schwarz nehmen können 

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Homie25 (10. Dezember 2004)

Tja kommt wie schon gesagt darauf an, wass für Inhalte du auf der Seite presäntieren willst.

Wenn du eine Seite machst, die Informationen oder Artikel beinhaltet, solltest du immer eine Kombination aus weißem Hintergrung und schwarzer Schrift wählen. Diese ist für das Auge am angenehmsten und einfachsten zu lesen und dass ist vor allem bei redaktionellen oder Tutorialsseiten sehr wichtig.

Gestalltest du eine Präsentation für ein Sonnenstudio, sollte deine erste Wahl für die Hintergrundfarbe natürlich gelb sein.

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

Grüße aus Bonn

P.S: Bald ist Weihnachten und da kann es nicht verkehrt sein sich ein Buch zum Layoutdesign zu wünschen. Wird dir viel helfen und wenn du Fragen bezüglich eines guten Buchs hast einfach schreiben.


----------

